# Broken or Injured middle toe....Tooty!!:O



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes that pigeon is TOOTY!!!









This morning I went to wash the carrier from the sick PMV pigeon, I shut Tooty in my room as usual to go wash the carrier with bleach in the bathtub...After awhile I let the carrier dry and all them my sister went to play with Tooty in the room and she noticed him with one foot up and she screamed to me that Tooty's foot was bleeding!
I came to have a look and saw Tooty holding his foot up with tons of blood and a shredded middle which was swollen..His feathers were bloody from the foot and there were some spots of blood and skin on the floor on his sheet..I got so nervious and while holding him to let my mother look at the toe and clean it up abit my sisters went looking around for where he could have got this injury from..his toe was swelling like crazy and mom washed it and put a band-aid on it but it slipped off..I told her it might be broken because it started twisting.
I said we HAD to take him to the avian vet so my mother called to excuse herself from the meeting with her friends and called our cat vet to ask if they do birds and they said no but gave us the avian vet's number so we called and the lady said we would have to have an appointment but I told mom it was an Emergency and more blood was coming out!
The lady said it would cost $85 for the emergency so we went over right away, I didn't even have tooty in the carrier, I had to hold him in a towel with his right leg back..
We saw the vet and she weighed Tooty and wrapped the toe with a clear plastic thing and another cotton guaze and a blue (Stick to itself) thing all over and left the thumb and one toe out (One toe got wrapped with the injured toe )
He can now stand but the vet said to leave him in the carrier with water and food and she didn't want him to fly ..The vet also wanted to give him antibiotic so I brought my Baytril along and she gave me a recipe ( 2 1/2 pills crushed and put in 10 cc of water or juice and give him .25 cc per day for 7 days ) and we will go next week on for a checkup....The total we paid was $109.00 (canadian dollar) and we didn't have to pay for the baytril because we had it..the price would have been just $30 the lady said if we waited until 3:00 (It was 1:30 when we were there)But it was an emergency so the was amount ($85) Anyway as long as Tooty is alright(Thank God) and now I am just trying to figure out WHERE he got his toe injured....
I got some pics in the address bellow: http://community.webshots.com/user/bullysmoothie 

It's under the album "Tooty injured!"

Mary


----------



## Afra (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear what happened; I hope Tooty gets better soon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary,

I'm sorry Tooty got injured but very glad you were at last able to find an avian vet. It sounds as if Tooty is going to be just fine with a little time for the toe to heal.

Also good news (I guess) that you now know the prices based on time of day etc. at the vet. Perhaps you could share the name and phone # of the vet and what the "rules" are so Daniel can get the vet on his list of care providers.

Keep us posted and chin up!

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Petra Burgmann
3194 Dundas St W
Toronto, M6P 2A3
Phone: 416-763-4200 
Fax: 416-763-4387 

That is the address and # of the vet for Dan









Tooty is feeling better, thank you!
I am typing this with my right hand while rubbing Tooty's head with the other to make him sit and relax









Mary, Tooty(And his toe!)


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I once had a pigeon of mine that had a broken toe it wasen't bleeding but he was limping bad and would lay down in the corner of the cage I asked a person in my pigeon club about it and he said that sometimes wire floors can injur the feet he has a pair of birds that live in a separate cage because they got broken feet too from wire


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Tooty is in my room and has no wire anywhere..Everything is "Pigeon safe" and I have no idea where he injured himself..I checked everything but you know sometimes when you hurt yourself the blood comes out later so that's probably why there is no blood anywhere except the floor from later when he walked to his bowl of seeds..
I wish I knew and I am glad it didn't happen when we were out













> Originally posted by singing birdy:
> *I once had a pigeon of mine that had a broken toe it wasen't bleeding but he was limping bad and would lay down in the corner of the cage I asked a person in my pigeon club about it and he said that sometimes wire floors can injur the feet he has a pair of birds that live in a separate cage because they got broken feet too from wire
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Mary,
So sorry to hear about Tootie's mishap. Do you think he might have caught his toe on the door when you were closing it? Or does he not get that close to the door? Sure glad he is doing OK. Keep us posted. Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Cindy









Tooty was in the room for over an hour while I cleaned the carrier and went off to do stuff(I usually leave him in the room when I am cooking because of the nonsick pots(It kills birds!) 
This time my sister went in to play with him while I was getting ready for lunch and she came out telling me that She walked in the room and saw Tooty dragging his foot behind him and then she saw a big bloody toe








...

He got his meds and is doing fine ..Except he wants to get up and walk and fly and do everything as usual.

After coming out of the car from the vet he vomitted afew seeds..I thought he was chocking but he was just bringing up the seeds..

I will keep everyone updated!

Mary


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Mary I am certain Tooty will be o.k. with all your good and lovely care! Try to keep him you as often as you can. My good Plume also hurt one toe last week. He was standing on a door and my 9 years old son almost closed the door... I had the time to yell STOP before it closed completely, but Plume had a little blood on his nail. Today, everything is o.k.







(Plume is sitting on 2 eggs on daytime, so it helped him to heal rapidly I guess!) Give Tooty a big smooch for me


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Suz. I will give the smooch








I hope Plume is feeling better too...Today after brining him up from the vet I put him in my room in the carrier and while shutting the door got my heel stuck under!!
This is so weird and now I am limping around the house( It's my right foot too like Tooty..) I have this big swollen bump on my heal









Mary


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow your doors are full of danger too !!!
I hope the two of you get better! Now you have to rest with Tooty...

Suz.


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Dear Mary and Tooty,
Tooty, you have THE BEST Mom!!! What a lucky piddy!
Mary, so sorry to here about the accident







...even though I deal with injured birds all of the time, I get sick to my stomach if anything happens to my birds at home.
You did a fabulous job of staying cool under stress, and I'm sure Tooty appreciates it.
Hope you and Tooty recuperate soon!
Wild Dove


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Wild Dove,









I totally understand..When I had my hen with her swollen foot I was very calm and did everything I could even though she had a broken leg..







BUT when something(Even very tiny) happends to Tooty it's different and I am terrified..
I guess that's why they don't let doctors operate on their families..

Mary


----------



## For_my_Princess (Aug 23, 2002)

Hello Mary and Tooty,

I wish Tooty a prompt recovery.

Regards,
Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Mary









I just got afew "Clear" pics of Tooty's little shoe(Bandage)









They can be viewed here:
http://community.webshots.com/album/50919942IZyAro


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bless his little heart. 

[This message has been edited by Whitefeather (edited September 25, 2002).]


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, Mary

I'm so sorry to hear about Tooty's unfortunate accident and I wish your little baby a fast recovery. I just wonder if it has ever happened to you to cut yourself (hand, fingers) in the sharp edge of a paper (newspaper, etc) by accident. I'm just advancing this possibility in Tooty's case. I have a friend whose pigeon pet cut his leg while moving on and off a newspaper sheet. If you might think that's the case with Tooty then beware of using newspapers in his proximity. I do the same thing with Angel, my broken-winged pigeon pet. He was a few milimeters away of getting cut, quite recently. Since that day, no more newspapers around him.
Once again, I wish Tooty a speedy recovery and the best in the world for both of you. You are a wonderful person to help Tooty and other pigeons in need. Be blessed for everything you do for them!

Warm regards,

Ely


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Ely and Cindy,









And yes that's true..When I looked at the toe it had a piece of skin pulled back and it looked like this > ..I remember cutting myself with the tip of a scissor while sewing and I got that shape ( > ) cut in my finger and the skin could be pulled back ...I wonder where that came from in Tooty?
When my sister opened the door she noticed him at my closet door then she noticed blood on the sheet in the middle of the room and the newspaper near at the closet door AND there is a cardboard box in the closet on the floor with pigeon meds in it so he could have jumped in the box and hurt his toe, I have no idea?
The skin on the toe was practicaly shredded and there was blood on both sides of the toe. The blood had been clotted (Dark blackish red) after washing it, it started bleeding again before we took him to the vet...

Mary




[This message has been edited by maryco (edited September 25, 2002).]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Poor baby!









I set a busted middle toe for Cosmo and it healed just fine.

She'll be okay...

--Ray


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Ray said "I set a busted middle toe for Cosmo and it healed just fine."

Really? How did you do it..I am just curious as we tried with a straw and bandage but the toe was so limpy, bloody and I was so shocked that we rushed over to the avian vet..

Mary


P.S Thanks Ray


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

This morning "The second day" Tooty is not so set on flying but rather he will sit at the window all morning with his food..
When he wants water he looks straight at the dresser and I take him over and he drinks then he gets a ride back to the window ledge on his blanket..
My poor cat comes at visiting hours and is wondering why he is sick and can't play with her..








Tooty also misses her..

He gets some Baytril every afternoon..He also likes to sit in his little "North Poh" (North Pole, a little cave shaped from my blanket abit like Ray's passion cube







)

Mary, Tooty and his toe..


----------



## Afra (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the update; I wish Tooty a speedy recovery!


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Mary asks: "Really? How did you do it..I am just curious as we tried with a straw and bandage but the toe was so limpy, bloody and I was so shocked that we rushed over to the avian vet.."

There was no blood. But the toe was frankly broken.

I placed the toe flat on surgical tape. I placed a trimmed toothpick alongside the toe and folded the tape around. I then wound this sort of snugly with carpet thread and sealed the wrap with a tiny drop of super glue on each end. I later removed this with a razor knife.







Believe me, there are better ways! But it worked.

The Avian medical reference I got later deals with a lot of this kind of thing.

--Ray


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Ray!

Sounds interesting ..








We still don't know if Tooty's toe is broken or not..It was just bloody and shredded at the time and on wednesday we will go back to have the bandage removed and she will check if it is broken or not!

Mary


----------

